# Paracord bracelets



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Can you sell Paracord bracelets on the forum? If so were would I post them


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

You can sell them in "For sale by individuals" section.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Ok just wondering cause I have a lot of them and I would love to sell them


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

The Boss is great at making these. But I'm pig sick of the problems and rip-off prices of postal and delivery services so we're going to be selling them and some of my wood carvings (mainly runespell blessings) at the Rastros (fleamarkets) locally. A lot easier.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I use paracord..many use's as a backwood's hiker..I make bracelets as well..many handle wraps...I hope you sell a few my friend~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

I make them all day long and ship them for 3 dollars....also 3 dollars for the bracelet..in the U.S...6 dollars total...

Dennis


----------

